# Stopping my Therapy Sessions



## chris87 (Jul 13, 2008)

I would like to stop my therapy sessions, because I feel like I'm wasting my money. I know this probably sounds extremely rude, but I was thinking about just e-mailing him and saying that I will no longer be coming. I really wanted to stop months ago, but my anxiety always prevents me from mentioning it at therapy or calling on the phone.

If I just send an e-mail, will this cause any issues? I don't want him to think I'm going crazy or anything. I just don't want to go any longer.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

I don't see a problem with sending an e-mail. If you don't get a response, then you might want to call after hours and leave a message. What you say goes - your therapist can't do anything about it. Good luck!


----------



## arth67 (Aug 6, 2009)

you are paying him to help you get better and if he isnt, then you should fire him, this isnt rudeness.
since emails can go astray, I would write him a letter


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

chris87 said:


> I would like to stop my therapy sessions, because I feel like I'm wasting my money. I know this probably sounds extremely rude, but I was thinking about just e-mailing him and saying that I will no longer be coming. I really wanted to stop months ago, but my anxiety always prevents me from mentioning it at therapy or calling on the phone.
> 
> If I just send an e-mail, will this cause any issues? I don't want him to think I'm going crazy or anything. I just don't want to go any longer.


I just sent an email to mine- they're not like us, they'll forget all about it within an hour. I'm sure it happens all the time, it's no big deal to them. Phone thing was too hard for me so I just sent an email saying I had a lot going on and I just wasn't going to have the time. She was nice about it in her reply email back.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

chris87 said:


> I would like to stop my therapy sessions, because I feel like I'm wasting my money. I know this probably sounds extremely rude, but I was thinking about just e-mailing him and saying that I will no longer be coming. I really wanted to stop months ago, but my anxiety always prevents me from mentioning it at therapy or calling on the phone.
> 
> If I just send an e-mail, will this cause any issues? I don't want him to think I'm going crazy or anything. I just don't want to go any longer.


Why do you want to stop?


----------



## chris87 (Jul 13, 2008)

Lisa said:


> Why do you want to stop?


I like my therapist as a person, but he really hasn't been effective for me. He always seems to go off on tangents. Last week, he had gotten a call from the mother of a non-patient that was unable to reach their existing PDoc. He spent time during my session trying to reach this PDoc. I really don't want to sound mean and insensitive, but if he wants to try contacting this doctor, I feel like he should do it on his own time. Or, he could simply have rescheduled my session. It costs me a lot of money to see him, because he doesn't accept my insurance. While I'm there, I'd like him to at least give me his attention. I guess my last complaint is that he never seems to remember a lot of things from week to week. I always feel like I take 15 minutes to refresh his memory.


----------

